# male fertility and LH surge



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hello all
Just wondering....
My husband has low motility and morphology. We' ve had a failed IVF.
Just wondering how ofter we should be making love and once i've had the surge (ie, I got it on Tuesday) how often and for how long do we make love for 
Thank you.
I'm new to this site.


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hello all
Just wondering....
My husband has low motility and morphology. We' ve had a failed IVF.
Just wondering how ofter we should be making love and once i've had the surge (ie, I got it on Tuesday) how often and for how long do we make love for 
Thank you.
I'm new to this site.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi flower

I think the science is 48 hours after your surge is when you should ovulate, so you need to get busy for 2 days after your smiley face (or line) its tricky timing it right as your hubby should abstain in the 48 hours leading up to this critical time to ensure the best quality, so if you track your ovulation then try and get busy in the 2 days prior to ovulaiton and then 48 hours after! I use www.fertilityfriend.com (US site)

Its all so romantic isn#t it   
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey flower dew  have you thought about CBM as it will tell you when you ovualate  as it only last for 2 day so it is important you catch it right , good luck.
Becky7 xx


----------

